# my first project.....



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

and it's been WORK! soooo, my mother passed away in march, as if that wasn't hard enough we inherited her house which has been torn to shreds by her electric power chair. needless to say it needed alot of work before we decided to move in and keep it. these first pics don't do much justice but you'll get the idea. also the last pic is the shower....any ideas on what to do with that? it's a 5x5 space with the toilet facing straight into the shower. lemme know what you guys thinks. we're pretty much done except for ALOT or repainting due to home depot screwing us on our second batch of paint and by the time we found out it was too late. this is the first time i've ever done anything like this. my talents lay mostly with cars, not houses. thanks for looking


----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

and here's all the work we've done so far.


----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

and here's where i need to work some magic!


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

2 questions for you... 1. on the tile job in the kitchen it looks like you just butted the tile up against the cupboards instead of tiling underneath, what are you going to use to hide the gap? 2 for cutting your tile did you use a wet saw or one of them scribe and snap ones?

Btw nice job with the remodel looks good


----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

there were little 1/4 thick strips of wood on the base of the cabinets that i took off and re nailed in place afterwords. it's not 1/4 round or shoe molding, just flat 1/4" thick to match the cabinets. we used a wet saw i borrowed from a friend. for that much cutting i'm glad we had it too! LOL


----------

